# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Cowarobot, smart luggage, Cowa Robot Co., Ltd., Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Developer - Cowa Robot Co., Ltd.

cowarobotrover.com

facebook.com/ROVER.SPEED.COWA

----------


## Airicist

The Cowarobot is a smart suitcase that follows you

Published on May 11, 2016




> This smart luggage makes carry-ons hands-free by tagging along behind you as you move around the airport and providing a built in power source.

----------


## Airicist

COWA ROBOT robotic suitcase at CES Asia 2016!

Published on May 23, 2016




> We get an exclusive look at the innovative Cowa Robot, a robotic smart suitcase that auto-follows you around, at CES Asia 2016 in Shanghai!

----------


## Airicist

COWAROBOT R1: The First Robotic Suitcase

Published on Jul 20, 2016




> The first autonomous suitcase with obstacle avoidance, GPS tracking, portable power bank and TSA approved smart lock.

----------


## Airicist

The R1 love story

Published on Aug 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cowarobot in CES 2017

Published on Jan 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Outdoor test

Published on Mar 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Field test of original R1

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> Field test in Hong Kong.

----------


## Airicist

UNBOXING & LETS TRY - Rover Speed aka THE ROBOTIC SUITCASE by Cowarobot - FULL REVIEW!

Published on Oct 29, 2018




> Today we unbox and try the all new $1,500 Robotic Suitcase by Power Cowarobot! This amazing futuristic suitcase follows you making hauling your suitcase the thing of the past!

----------

